# RoadRat: M3 and Bieffe Helmet



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

RoadRat,

Seeing that we spent the $$$ on an M3 to bring to the track, I can't let myself suffer from the uncomfortable Bell M2 helmet. I called around and found an XL Predator, have not bought yet though. 

The guy told me it's going to cost $379 because noone else has it, so he's selling at full retail. You think it's worth the extra $100 bucks? In my case $140 difference for a more comfortable, tiny bit lighter in weight, and removable lining Bieffe predator?

Lemme know!

Jimmy


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I also have a Predator...I don't have any experience with any other helmets but I was sold on the removable liner plus I think it's very light....I have no complaints so far after 2 autocrosses and one track day....I think it's getting more comfortable each time I wear it. I was fortunate to buy it for $319.00 from HelmetCity last fall.


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Kmurph,

Ya thinks $379 is too much to pay for one of those Predators?

They are very rare now.... I guess... supply and demand...

Jimmy


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

Jimmy,

I replied to your email....you're right....supply and demand! I'd have a tough time paying $100 more than what I paid


----------



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

I would not of bought the Predator if it was $379.00. I paid $319.00 and that was already a little more than I wanted to pay but I wanted a full faced helmet and really liked what I read about the Bieffe. Last fall, I think most places had the Predator for $349.00. I probably would not of bought it at that price either. At that time, HelmetCity was the cheapest and I jumped on it.

...to answer your question "if it's worth it" - I don't know. I obviously have limited experience with helmets. For me, spending $300.00 + on a helmet was a tough decision but I thought I was getting a better deal than buying the M2 for $299.00. With this day and age of the Internet, I would have a very hard time paying full retail for anything unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Consider F1GP or Vented F1GP also. They are more expensive, but even lighter than Predator.

I have F1GP, got one with Irvine graphics for ~$489 two years ago. The liner is also removable. I was waiting for a Predator back then for over 3 months and gave up. Bell also din't work for my head. So Helmetcity gave a deal on the F1GP. It fits my head really well and the narrower eyeport is not an issue at all.

I looked at it this way: the helmet can be used for at least 11 years (per Snell rating), so that comes up to $40~50 per year. I also can use this particular helmet really well in the Go-Karts, open wheels, etc where aero dynamic qualities of the F1GP kick in. JIO was riding in my friend's Westfield and had to hold his helmet from peeling off his head.


----------

